# NBA.com: Chatting with The Matrix



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

link




> In between his various defensive assignments, Marion chatted with Suns fans on NBA.com Monday. The Matrix discussed Phoenix's current hot streak, the 2007 All-Star Game which will take place in his old stomping grounds of Las Vegas, and much more.
> 
> 
> Aaron (Phoenix): Shawn, First off, congrats on the 14 game win streak, we at home in Phoenix only hope to see it keep going. It does seem though that Phoenix as a team is meshing quite well, the chemistry has been remarkable, what do you think attributed that change in Phoenix Suns basketball?
> ...


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

yah, i was stoked, he answered my question, I was the very first one.


----------



## Wombatkilla1 (Dec 5, 2006)

i asked a question (im guessing too late) never got answered or looked at.

i think it kind of sucked he was only on for 14 minutes.


----------

